# Birmingham Roller Pigeon



## pigeonracing (Jul 13, 2012)

Can anyone lend a hand and help me find someone with quality rollers. Would be nice if someone would lend me a pair or two to get started from a good known loft.


----------



## pigeonracing (Jul 13, 2012)

willing to travel or will pay shipping


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

If Your In The State Of Michigan I Knowa Guy That Has Great Birds Hes Actually On The Cite His Username Is Scott70 Shoot Him A Private Message He Can Hook U Up


----------



## pigeonracing (Jul 13, 2012)

I am from Wi


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

Um did u try checkon craigslist


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

And mI is not far if u take ferry


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*pm*

I answered your Pm pigeonracing


----------



## pigeonracing (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you tipllers


----------



## pigeonracing (Jul 13, 2012)

@scott70 i pm you


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

Ur welcome


----------

